# 6 or 8 inch boots?



## iAmCam

Needing to get a new pair of boots. I have always had an 8 inch but am contemplating a 6 inch pair. I am abit worried about ankle support with having a 6 inch pair. What does everyone prefer?


----------



## HARRY304E

iAmCam said:


> Needing to get a new pair of boots. I have always had an 8 inch but am contemplating a 6 inch pair. I am abit worried about ankle support with having a 6 inch pair. What does everyone prefer?


I use a 6 inch pair they are good enough.


----------



## wildleg

if I'm gonna wear boots I want boots. those half boots are useless and gay; why not just wear sneakers.


----------



## Bulldog1

I prefer the 6" boots over the 8".


----------



## Josue

I'd say.....The taller the better.:thumbup::laughing:

It depends on the work you do. I use tall boots because I may be working in many conditions, in the rain, mud, dirt, etc....because I just help my dad and other friends of my dad who might need my help in any part of the country building a gospel hall or something.......FYI...I'm 16.


----------



## Frasbee

I prefer knee high boots.


----------



## Josue

Frasbee said:


> I prefer knee high boots.



Like these...?:jester:


----------



## Pompadour

i wear 8" red wing 877s tied tight as hell or 12" carolina engineer boots. i do not prefer low boots.


----------



## ce2two

Josue said:


> Like these...?:jester:


Those are hooker boots....They say slut written all over them?


----------



## Josue

IDK


I just put in google "tall women boots"


----------



## ce2two

I prefer 8 inch, twisting the ankle :no:Nice and tight....:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy

I wear oxfords all loosey goosey.
eterd:


----------



## Frasbee

Josue said:


> Like these...?:jester:


Yes, but steel toe, and EH rated.


----------



## Pilky

I would never wear anything higher then 6" unless required to.


----------



## gleeming

I wear whites boots. Expensive but well worth it. Amazing ankle support they have many different styles I where their original packers.


----------



## wildleg

gleeming said:


> I wear white boots. Expensive but well worth it. Amazing ankle support they have many different styles I where their original packers.


like these ?


----------



## gleeming

Nope like these.
http://www.whitesboots.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=30278


----------



## Flytyingyaker

No laces for me and yes I can see my junk. Im just lazy. 


http://www.wolverine.com/US/en-US/P...-Wolverine-Waterproof-Wellington?dimensions=0


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Maybe EA will chime in and tell us if she prefers 6" or 8"...


----------



## user4818

Rudeboy said:


> I wear oxfords all loosey goosey.
> eterd:


----------



## user4818

mcclary's electrical said:


> Maybe EA will chime in and tell us if she prefers 6" or 8"...


Because "she" is actually a "he"?


----------



## Josue

I just measured my boots from the sole to the highest point ant they are about 9 1/2" tall


----------



## knowshorts




----------



## Josue

knowshorts said:


>


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mnelectrician

I like 8 inch work boots. It has better support and keeps more dirt out when I'm trenching.


----------



## wildleg

where'd you get the steel toe flip flops ? :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

I wear 6 inch steelcap lace ups normally but also have ankle high steelcaps with elastic sides if I need to take them on and off again all the time and knee high steel cap gumboots for working in mud. 

I dont know if I could be bothered with 8inch lace up boots at the end of the day, if your worried about ankle support go to the gym and work out on a wobble board.


----------



## Geoff C

6" sears diehard. $50. After going through 2 or 3 pairs of $200 boots I figured out they all fall apart the same.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Geoff C said:


> 6" sears diehard. $50. After going through 2 or 3 pairs of $200 boots I figured out they all fall apart the same.


I found out the opposite. 50 dollar boots last me less than 6 months. Three months on the strings. I've had these 200 redwings almost three years, and free strings for life.


----------



## HARRY304E

Geoff C said:


> 6" sears diehard. $50. After going through 2 or 3 pairs of $200 boots I figured out they all fall apart the same.


Red Wings....Ever try them?

Made in The USA......:thumbup:


http://www.redwingshoes.com/


----------



## electricmanscott

I just bought new boots. I have awful feet and it's always a challenge. Bought 8" Carolina's, soft toe. The sole is pretty aggressive and gets gooked up with dirt very easily. I'm going to buy some 6" of the same version with a different sole today for jobs when I'm going in and out of a house all day. Both the 8" and 6" are the most comfortable boots I have found for my feet.


----------



## electricmanscott

HARRY304E said:


> Red Wings....Ever try them?
> 
> Made in The USA......:thumbup:
> 
> 
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/


Except for the ones made in China. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E

electricmanscott said:


> Except for the ones made in China. :whistling2:


Look at the label inside of the boot...I know about those and so should everybody.


----------



## HARRY304E

electricmanscott said:


> Except for the ones made in China. :whistling2:


BTW i made that mistake of buying a china made pair and did not get six months out of them i sent the back to red wings with a hate filled letter.:laughing:

They gave me a full refund and a list of the ones made in the USA so i bought a pair of Red Wing 606...One year so far no problems..:thumbup:


----------



## Geoff C

I have never tried RedWing, but these Diehard ones have done me well. The Chinese Chippewas are junk.


----------



## Podagrower

I wore 8" high boots for about 15 years because I loved the ankle support (I wore them on weekends and around the house too, a good pair of boots feel good). Then my ankle started giving me trouble. Turns out, the 8" boot was supporting my ankle so much, my Achilles tendon was calcifying, and I had torn it. Nowadays, it's 6" boots, and lots of ankle exercises.


----------



## catfishjack

cowboy boots and straight to the tavern :thumbsup:


----------



## SparkYZ

Red Wings!!

Yes, theyre expensive. They last longer, but the difference is the _comfort_


----------

